# hula hoop rug



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Saw this in a magazine my daughter has - I think it's called "Family Fun" but not sure. Anyway - take your hula hoop and cross it many times making a well spoked wheel. then wind your material strips over under etc. starting in the center. Not sure how to end it yet but the one in the picture is sure good looking with a fringe made from tying it off. Christmas gift?? s


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

they are also called wagon wheel rugs. my understanding is that they originated with the pioneer women using a metal rim from a broken wooden wagon wheel to weave on since they weren't able to bring their huge rug looms with them. word of warning - if you pull the strips you are weaving with too tight the whole thing will cup up like a bowl when you take it out of the loom


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Go to Family Fun site for better instructions.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

cool idea. My dollar tree has had hula hoops for a while, I think i'll pick a couple up and try this.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you take the hula hoop out when you are done. This sounds really fun. I think I will have to try it. Of course, I need something else new to work on!!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I guess you really can use any thing as a loom lol


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

I glanced over the instructions Interesting To get it off the hoop it looks like you cut the cloth and tie it off at the width you like and trim off the end ties to the length you wish.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool idea! Here's the link:

Hula Hoop Rug | No-sew Projects | FamilyFun


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I just tried it. I guess I pulled my strips too tight because my grand daughter calls it her "garden hat". I'm going to try again.


----------

